
I miss simpler times when everything worked the moment you plug in the cord - dmitriid
https://grumpy.website/post/0QDpdfB1H
======
WheelsAtLarge
Also, there's so much interoperability that its easy for connections to break
and as a user you need to figure out where the break is. No such thing as
plug, turn on and play.

